# CLEARNET CELEBRATION THREAD



## OhTheBliss (Oct 31, 2022)

WE'RE SO FUCKING BACK.
RIP AVATARS. (might be fixed as you're reading this)

What have you (non-onion users) done during downtime?


----------



## tehpope (Oct 31, 2022)

Back before the midterms baybee!!!!


----------



## Stalphos Johnson (Oct 31, 2022)

Null can't stop winning!

Carved a pumpkin, went skeet shooting, enjoyed myself for the most part


----------



## Bogliacci (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Kittehclaws (Oct 31, 2022)

Nothing like coming back from the dead on Halloween!


----------



## Souji Tendou (Oct 31, 2022)

SHOUTOUTS TO PIZZA


----------



## eDove (Oct 31, 2022)

Thank you for your tenacity @Null It seems like nothing can break you and I can only aspire to be as resilient as you are. You are objectively a good role-model for men and women alike. Thank you for caring so much about our freedom to speak!

Kiwi Farms coming back up on Halloween is poetic. It is the scariest gift you could've given to the Twittertarded troons who can't stand to have their mistakes and/or crimes documented.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Oct 31, 2022)

Had myself a PIZZA DAY marathoning Godwinson's gaming commission streams


----------



## Zyklon Ben's Poison Pen (Oct 31, 2022)

Working on my transphobia



Gotta get those 100's across the board.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 31, 2022)

Since I'm feeling responsible, I'll retroactively dedicate my drink to this.


----------



## Meat Target (Oct 31, 2022)

Here's to @Null!


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Oct 31, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Imperial Citizen (Oct 31, 2022)

Eat shit troons! We are back on the clearnet!


----------



## elastic eye (Oct 31, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Spent the past few days working on house projects. Made window sills and trim, up, caulked, primed and mostly finished painting. WE BACK BABY


----------



## Kinoplex Robert (Oct 31, 2022)

I've been shitposting the old fashioned way by handing my friends my phone with some internet horror on it, had a Halloween party and found a Japanese place that sells massive bento boxes for 12 dollars


----------



## JoshPlz (Oct 31, 2022)

troons, put me in your suicide note!


----------



## RedMage (Oct 31, 2022)

Personally don't need KF but I am happy it is back.

Hopefully, assuming it remains online it means DingDong and John will fuck off forever.


----------



## Pissmaster (Oct 31, 2022)

Null's Feed & Seed (formerly Keffals')


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 31, 2022)

Kinoplex Robert said:


> I've been shitposting the old fashioned way by handing my friends my phone with some internet horror on it, had a Halloween party and found a Japanese place that sells massive bento boxes for 12 dollars


I've been telling people disgusting facts.


----------



## Onni Kalsarikännit (Oct 31, 2022)

Welcome back, frens.



> What have you done during downtime?



Worked out, listened to podcasts, read 3 books, went on a wedding and got very smashed and my brother proposed to his girlfriend so I'll be on another wedding soon (and getting smashed again). 

Life is good if you are not a troon.


----------



## Narrowback (Oct 31, 2022)

All those folks who whined about the end-times in Telegram, all those trannies gloating about the death of Kiwifarms and we're still going strong


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 31, 2022)

In this town we call home
Everyone hail to the tard-dog throne


----------



## Carpe Jugulum (Oct 31, 2022)

Sneed 

Missed my fellow humble farmer frens.

Happy Halloween


----------



## Jewthulhu (Oct 31, 2022)

Happy Halloween


----------



## Nosferatu Zodd (Oct 31, 2022)

Putting fear in the hearts of kid diddlers and troonshiners on this spookiest night of the year. Truly a very special Halloween. Boo!


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Oct 31, 2022)

Long live the farms, and may the salt ever flow!


----------



## MugolEx (Oct 31, 2022)

It's a Halloween miracle! Back from the dead.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 31, 2022)

Posting from TOR again because the trannies are dilating too hard.


----------



## Mango Cobra (Oct 31, 2022)

Thank God we are back. I missed you all.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Oct 31, 2022)

Wore a farms shirt today. Got complements on how cute it was.


----------



## Muppetstudios (Oct 31, 2022)

During the downtime I lost 52lbs, started a new well paid job and got married

Now the site is back I am gorging on pizza, unemployed and watching anime


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Oct 31, 2022)

For as long as it lasts, it’s good to be back.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Oct 31, 2022)

MugolEx said:


> It's a Halloween miracle! Back from the dead.


This must be what it's like when the headless horseman rises from the grave to terrorize the townspeople, but from the horseman's perspective.


----------



## Aquinas 2 (Oct 31, 2022)

To congratulate @Null, I'm going to suck and fuck him
threantingly


----------



## Milk Mage (Oct 31, 2022)

We're are, and I cannot stress this enough, so fucking back.


----------



## Maurice Maine (Oct 31, 2022)

Finally back huh.


----------



## 3MMA (Oct 31, 2022)

Hallelujah! Shit posting is still alive & well.
Nice to be on Kiwi Farms, Happy Halloween.


Spoiler: Spooky Halloween 🎃 Vid







Your browser is not able to display this video.



Troons fail. Dilate.


Kiwi’s back, thriving. Thanks for all the effort, happy to be back:


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Oct 31, 2022)

DId some writing. Installed new floodlights out back (Now with TrannyDeath5000 bulbs!), cleaned out the drainage creek, rotated out the tires for the winter ones. Rotated my stocks,. specifically the baby formula and diapers since they were 30 days from date. Adopted a dog.

You know, normal fag stuff.


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Oct 31, 2022)

We're back, just in time for the bountiful harvest!


----------



## Boss Hawg (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Harambe (Oct 31, 2022)

Hey, we're finally back. Don't need to keep a stable vpn to stay on TOR and call trannies annoying or fat people fat. 
Good work erverlerd.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Oct 31, 2022)

What better way to celebrate the clear net than with a clear Pepsi?


----------



## ThatGuyWhoLikes The Chili (Oct 31, 2022)

@Null you are amazing, you are doing incredible work in a more just world people would be writing books about your efforts to keep this site online.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 31, 2022)

Trannies deserve the rope. That is all


----------



## El Goblina (Oct 31, 2022)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> What better way to celebrate the clear net than with a clear Pepsi?
> View attachment 3766660


You're cruel to taunt me so. This ambrosia is so rare and expensive.


----------



## Rent Tin (Oct 31, 2022)

I was actually productive for a while, going to have to go back to laughing at weirdos on the Internet now...


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 31, 2022)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> What better way to celebrate the clear net than with a clear Pepsi?
> View attachment 3766660


I have Not See Kola. Close enough?


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Oct 31, 2022)

Sneed


----------



## grapeshark77 (Oct 31, 2022)

I read some books (?!). I kept meaning to check Tor but I know Null wants the site available to all so I was crossing my fingers. Will mostly be trying out the onion site for now just to get used to it.


----------



## Lokenstien (Oct 31, 2022)

I would post on TOR if I didn't feel such a disgust to even need one of the most powerful anonymity browsers in the world just to read and shitpost about mentally ill, terminally online delusions of grandeur twitter fuck wads.  Every day that goes by that brain dead twitter users proclaim the moral high ground on a website that hosts some of the most horrendous, depraved, vomit inducing content out there is one more day I pray my hardest that a group of crazy people just start wrecking internet infrastructure.   

I can't think anything on this website that is both originally from here, and more horrible than anything else you can find on any of the major websites out there.  At this point if the Kiwifarms is too terrible to be allowed to exist than most of the internet is too and if the Kiwifamrs must go down than so should the rest of the hypocritical heathens that sit on their rotten high horse.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 31, 2022)

Null on Telegram said:
			
		

> The comments are genuinely disgusting, with multiple blue checkmarks and people-of-gender calling the veteran pro-1A / pro-fair use copyright attorney a "Nazi collaborator" for daring to suggest ISPs should act as common carriers - while simultaneously denouncing the forum and basically doing everything they can to suck LGBTQIAP+ ass.


(source)

It's insane how calling for less censorship of the internet can make one be accused of being a "Nazi collaborator". Clown World indeed. How did tyranny manage to grift so many into thinking that "freedom is slavery" anyway?

(glad I never hopped on the "social media" bandwagon)


----------



## Mean Sonofabitch (Oct 31, 2022)

It's good to be back. They can take the site down for weeks but they clearly can't cull the userbase.


----------



## elastic eye (Oct 31, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> (glad I never hopped on the "social media" bandwagon)



heard that


----------



## metaxas1441 (Nov 1, 2022)

Lokenstien said:


> I would post on TOR if I didn't feel such a disgust to even need one of the most powerful anonymity browsers in the world just to read and shitpost about mentally ill, terminally online delusions of grandeur twitter fuck wads.  Every day that goes by that brain dead twitter users proclaim the moral high ground on a website that hosts some of the most horrendous, depraved, vomit inducing content out there is one more day I pray my hardest that a group of crazy people just start wrecking internet infrastructure.
> 
> I can't think anything on this website that is both originally from here, and more horrible than anything else you can find on any of the major websites out there.  At this point if the Kiwifarms is too terrible to be allowed to exist than most of the internet is too and if the Kiwifamrs must go down than so should the rest of the hypocritical heathens that sit on their rotten high horse.


Tor has its uses but the idea of needing it just to post on a forum is fucking absurd. Meanwhile you have troons and other sick freaks openly posting their Mega links to their CP stashes on twitter with zero safeties or negative repercussions. What a backwards world it is now. 

Most of the fucked up shit I saw on the internet was on Facebook, trannycord, twitter, youtube, etc. Not here. This site actually has a pretty nice community with people who are much more pleasant to be around than the average twitter user. Out of every forum I've used, this one has been the most fun. So I would much rather it continue to exist.


----------



## handledegree (Nov 1, 2022)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> What better way to celebrate the clear net than with a clear Pepsi?
> View attachment 3766660


With a Sprite (Only clear drink I own)


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Nov 1, 2022)

I laugh to myself when I see trannies in public


----------



## Rapier Ape (Nov 1, 2022)

I missed you guys.


----------



## Windsock (Nov 1, 2022)

They can never get rid of us


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 1, 2022)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> I have Not See Kola. Close enough?


Never had it, how does it compare?


----------



## Smunchy (Nov 1, 2022)

It's good to be back! I've missed being able to talk openly about troons, the government and fat people.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Nov 1, 2022)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Never had it, how does it compare?


Heard it tastes like Crystal Pepsi. Also have never had it.


----------



## XYZpdq Jr. (Nov 1, 2022)

eventually the Atomic War will happen
out of the rubble will crawl cockroaches, who will feast on twinkies and spam, shitpost on the Farms, and cut a promo on Impact about how they used to work in That Company Up North


----------



## Colon capital V (Nov 1, 2022)

Joshua Connor "Null" (Ooperator) [Dear Feeder] Moon trying to jerry-rig this site all the while not get assnuked by troons and Google employees


----------



## TokiBun (Nov 1, 2022)

Thank god it’s back I hate how lolcow is formatted as an image board. I only want my tard drama from the Kiwi Farms!


----------



## davids877 (Nov 1, 2022)

Looks like Google is recovering quickly. Searching for kiwifarms.net and a lolcow name points you to a page created today.


----------



## Smith Banquod (Nov 1, 2022)

All of this just because faggots on the Internet can't handle being called ugly, lmafo~


----------



## OhTheBliss (Nov 2, 2022)

Half the Internet is not routing to the Kiwi Farms. Tor is still up.


			http://kiwifarmsaaf4t2h7gc3dfc5ojhmqruw2nit3uejrpiagrxeuxiyxcyd.onion/


----------



## Stabmaster Arson II (Nov 2, 2022)

OhTheBliss said:


> View attachment 3786200
> Half the Internet is not routing to the Kiwi Farms. Tor is still up.
> 
> 
> http://kiwifarmsaaf4t2h7gc3dfc5ojhmqruw2nit3uejrpiagrxeuxiyxcyd.onion/


Of course the fucking UK blocks it. They block pirate bay too. 

This is interesting, it's really stressing how the internet is working. People not peering? It's interesting, in the same way that the Chinese say may you live in interesting times. 

What tool/website are you using?


----------



## WuTangClan2299 (Nov 2, 2022)

OhTheBliss said:


> View attachment 3786200
> Half the Internet is not routing to the Kiwi Farms. Tor is still up.
> 
> 
> http://kiwifarmsaaf4t2h7gc3dfc5ojhmqruw2nit3uejrpiagrxeuxiyxcyd.onion/





He edited the post to remove the third line. My guess is that he didn't get dropped again and it might be a different issue all together


----------



## Instant_Pot_User (Nov 2, 2022)

WuTangClan2299 said:


> View attachment 3786244
> He edited the post to remove the third line. My guess is that he didn't get dropped again and it might be a different issue all together


Misconfigured DNS? I have no idea about networking lol


----------



## Don Yagon (Nov 2, 2022)

Instant_Pot_User said:


> Misconfigured DNS? I have no idea about networking lol


Might be a BGP hijack.


----------



## Serbian Peacekeepers (Nov 2, 2022)

OhTheBliss said:


> View attachment 3786200
> Half the Internet is not routing to the Kiwi Farms. Tor is still up.
> 
> 
> http://kiwifarmsaaf4t2h7gc3dfc5ojhmqruw2nit3uejrpiagrxeuxiyxcyd.onion/


Kiwifarms is still available in israel, truly our greatest ally.


----------



## Blitzsneed (Nov 2, 2022)

Serbian Peacekeepers said:


> Kiwifarms is still available in israel, truly our greatest ally.


Inshalla-oops, wrong one.


----------



## Wallace (Nov 2, 2022)

Point your VPN to Europe and it works fine.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Nov 2, 2022)

Using a VPN and getting through using France (We We) as my location.


----------



## Milk Mage (Nov 2, 2022)

Hoe gaat het mede Euroniggas?


----------



## Fate Fan (Nov 2, 2022)

I'm at a point I'm gonna start praying to terry davis.


----------



## MoonState (Nov 2, 2022)

Milk Mage said:


> Hoe gaat het mede Euroniggas?


Sorry, I don't speak seanigger


----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 2, 2022)

I still can't access the site on clearnet even with a VPN.

*EDIT: *Wasn't working with a Switzerland IP but I can get it to load with a French one albeit it's slow as fuck. 

All I want to do is talk politics, keep up with updates on Chris, and post memes in the random images thread. I shouldn't have to use TOR to do that.


----------



## Chiri (Nov 2, 2022)

Estonian IPs seem to work. I guess VPN use is mandatory for American users now.


----------



## actually a cat (Nov 2, 2022)

Am shitposting from US on Tor.  And I mean, it's responsive as a motherfucker.  Are the troons chimping out again?


----------



## 乙乙乙 (Nov 2, 2022)

the front page says the outage is US only but that doesn't seem to be the case. I'm in a euro shithole country currently and it's down here, I had to try a bunch of European IPs to find one that worked


----------



## Harambe (Nov 2, 2022)

Japan is still proudly serving the kiwifarms. Sadly, the chinks have folded. nippon banzai i guess


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 2, 2022)

If this is really how it seems I'm going to be completely blackpilled. You aren't allowed to have any personal responsibility anymore. Search engines are blocking russian websites because you aren't even allowed to read news from the other side. Everything has a fucking fact check deboonk attached to it on social media. Websites like KF, 4chan, etc are going to be removed or sanitized. You are only allowed to see the true and honest science and advertiser approved opinions.


----------



## JazzHandsMcFeelz (Nov 2, 2022)

Tsuki said:


> If this is really how it seems I'm going to be completely blackpilled. You aren't allowed to have any personal responsibility anymore. Search engines are blocking russian websites because you aren't even allowed to read news from the other side. Everything has a fucking fact check deboonk attached to it on social media. Websites like KF, 4chan, etc are going to be removed or sanitized. You are only allowed to see the true and honest science and advertiser approved opinions.


Easier to control the narrative and spread propaganda when the entire internet is centralised and users can only post within a predefined format. I believe KF is la liability to powerful people, solely beacause they cannot control the form of the content. If you engage with a politian, media personality, or just a newsarticle on twitter, fb, etc. you have to "be nice" when confronted with their retarded opinions, and thus you implicitly lend cedability to their retardation. 
or idk, late night in europe, im rambling lol.


----------



## FrigginWeeb (Nov 2, 2022)

So slight self doxing, I have a direct connection to the county PUD's fiber network. I can access KF, but it's slower than fucked fuck. 
Traceroute shits its pants inside Hurricane Electric, and dies on Terrahost entirely.


----------



## Muppetstudios (Nov 2, 2022)

Okay guys from now on now colour, mum, maths and sport


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 2, 2022)

Not sure if its helpful but I clicked a link in this thread and it lead me to .net over tor browser. I have no idea how to know what its routing me through that it let me access it through this on .net and not my own browser.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 2, 2022)

lol y'all are jinxing it


----------



## elastic eye (Nov 2, 2022)

Mullvad + Netherlands from US = Clearnet, still heree


----------



## Zjierb (Nov 2, 2022)

Clearnet's working on my end - no VPN, middle of the US
Takes about 5 seconds to load each page though. Tracert shows 2 timeouts but it's still loading normally


----------



## Quintex96 (Nov 2, 2022)

Current theme


----------



## Land of Noz (Nov 2, 2022)

Zjierb said:


> Clearnet's working on my end - no VPN, middle of the US
> Takes about 5 seconds to load each page though. Tracert shows 2 timeouts but it's still loading normally


Same here, no issues. I hate to dox too much, but my ISP is an extremely woke company, no issues accessing KF. I even fired up my VPN before logging in, and no issues there either (using USA based VPN, will try other countries later). Either way, glad to see the farm back online. I really only found out about this place earlier this year a few months before the tranny swarm. 

May trannies cope and seethe, KF is here to stay


----------



## Zyklon Ben's Poison Pen (Nov 2, 2022)

Sites running better, I reckon the Oligopoly/Monopoly carriers in the US just got sick of the DDOS'ing and dropped the kiwifarms route for now.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 2, 2022)

Update from Midwest: Able to access without VPN but it's slow as fuck.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Nov 2, 2022)

Zyklon Ben's Poison Pen said:


> Sites running better, I reckon the Oligopoly/Monopoly carriers in the US just got sick of the DDOS'ing and dropped the kiwifarms route for now.



This is an interesting thought. Would ISPs cutting off connection to Kiwi Farms inadvertantly prevent further DDOS? 

Null had mentioned in a MATI that he suspects governments to have a method to bypass DDOS. If ISPs get so much DDOS traffic they blackhole Kiwi Farms, would that mean these high up Calitechies dont actually have a method to combat DDOS?


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 2, 2022)

Muppetstudios said:


> Okay guys from now on now colour, mum, maths and sport
> 
> View attachment 3787188


I am literally shaking


----------



## Zyklon Ben's Poison Pen (Nov 3, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> these high up Calitechies dont actually have a method to combat DDOS?


From my slowly going out of date knowledge, no they generally don't. When you have huge fucking phat pipes on some Cisco/Juniper carrier router thats ASIC driven its bloody hard to tell the difference between normal bump in the graph and an ongoing shitstorm. It becomes apparent overtime as the trend becomes clear and customers start bitching about slow response times.

Then you really have no easy way to mark the traffic beyond source & destination.You can do some fancy shit with Netflow but that requires a lot of storage, CPU and finesse.


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Nov 3, 2022)

Kiwi Farms will not be Mutt Free until I am gone, and yet I remain. 

My lowest latency proxy nodes on the PIA don't connect. I haven't tried it without the VPN (I'll edit this when I do.). The Israeli proxy connects, go figure.

Tor is always my fallback option and is what I am currently using.


----------



## Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) (Nov 3, 2022)

I'm using Tor. If I were the main character of the universe, all of this would be a grand scheme to force a single middle aged woman to get on the deep web, use a VPN, and despair for humanity.

No luck with the VPN on the clearnet but unmotivated to try too much since Tor is golden.

ETA: VPN works when set to Israel. Our greatest ally!


----------



## MilkTheCow (Nov 3, 2022)

Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) said:


> I'm using Tor. If I were the main character of the universe, all of this would be a grand scheme to force a single middle aged woman to get on the deep web, use a VPN, and despair for humanity.
> 
> No luck with the VPN on the clearnet but unmotivated to try too much since Tor is golden.
> 
> ETA: VPN works when set to Israel. Our greatest ally!


no luck with Finland or Netherlands here either


----------



## The Skeksis Emperor (Nov 3, 2022)

Milk Mage said:


> Hoe gaat het mede Euroniggas?


>be in Dutchland
>site does not work through regular connection
>use VPN
>set to Dutch server
>works like a charm


----------



## Halmaz (Nov 3, 2022)

Site doesn't load here in Hungary, unfortunately.
The .net site works on Tor Browser.
I wonder what's going on.


----------



## zimzam88 (Nov 3, 2022)

Working with VPN through Czechia.


----------



## Pat Fried Rice (Nov 3, 2022)

Netherlands seems to work for me. All us and uk based locations do not work.


----------



## Azarzaza (Nov 3, 2022)

ForgedBlades said:


> I still can't access the site on clearnet even with a VPN.
> 
> *EDIT: *Wasn't working with a Switzerland IP but I can get it to load with a French one albeit it's slow as fuck.
> 
> All I want to do is talk politics, keep up with updates on Chris, and post memes in the random images thread. I shouldn't have to use TOR to do that.


Works for me in Switzerland. I'm using Salt as my ISP.
Though a lot of swiss ISPs are subsidiaries of larger ones (like Sunrise or Yallo), which might use the same backend as their parent company who might've blocked KF.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Nov 3, 2022)

Northeast US and still no luck on the clearnet, even using a VPN through the Netherlands doesn't work for some reason. Tor still going strong though. Us mutts will not be denied.


----------



## Garbage Can (Nov 3, 2022)

Works really well from Western US connecting to Netherlands VPN server. Surprisingly well.

VPN provider is Mullvad - they've always been very performant for me. Can't speak to how well other VPNs will work (especially free ones - which you probably shouldn't be using).


----------



## Mr.Logistics (Nov 3, 2022)

Australia is unable to connect without a VPN on the west coast


----------



## BrainProlapse (Nov 3, 2022)

My two cents: I tried every major country with my VPN with no luck.

However, once I put my trust into our greatest ally they did not let me down.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 3, 2022)

On clearnet.  Using airvpn. Created a wireguard config for Europe.


----------



## MosBodacious (Nov 3, 2022)

I am hoping for the best, maybe some sort of hardware glitch or programming slip up with the set up. I find it hard to believe the site would be officially canned in the US with no fanfare.


----------



## ChonkyNeko (Nov 3, 2022)

Can confirm UK is down, using Netherlands VPN for clearnet.
Hopefully this gets fixed.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 3, 2022)

Seems like my normal us vpn is working now. Knock on wood


----------



## LaxerBRO (Nov 3, 2022)

So here is my series of tubes understanding.

KiwiFarms is down (No VPN)

Router sends request to your internet provider.
Internet provider receives the request.
The KiwiFarms IP is flagged by a program a Troon or their allies have input into servers.
Your request gets sent to the phantom zone.


----------



## Bonedome (Nov 3, 2022)

I remember when the biggest stink on this site was some stickers being broken.

TOR works, I don't even get error pages on other browsers, just acts like my Internet connection is out.


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 3, 2022)

I’ve not been able to get tor to work ever. Maybe it’s because I’m on iPhone? I used tor browser, red onion, brave, couple others. I could get to other sites, but not KF. 

VPN through Israel is fast as shit though.


----------



## Israellover1234 (Nov 3, 2022)

How can America call itself the land of the free if it shits itself because autists make fun of retards online?


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Nov 3, 2022)

I wonder what kind of a report LFJ has to file to get these things shut down. Would be interesting to see. I wonder if just forwarding enough MSM articles calling us terrorists is enough to shut them down. If so, why the fuck is /pol/ still allowed up?


----------



## Stabmaster Arson II (Nov 3, 2022)

get_ur_gamon said:


> I wonder what kind of a report LFJ has to file to get these things shut down. Would be interesting to see. I wonder if just forwarding enough MSM articles calling us terrorists is enough to shut them down. If so, why the fuck is /pol/ still allowed up?


As I'm sure has already been said many times, /pol/ is a honeypot that hands over user details and has fed backdoors. It's been well know for at least ten years. Started when moot basically got told by them he'd be prosecuted for all the cp on there if he didn't cooperate.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 3, 2022)

get_ur_gamon said:


> why the fuck is /pol/ still allowed up?


All of 4chan is a honeypot run by the feds. Moot "selling" the site was all bullshit, it was seized by the FBI and they created a smokescreen by claiming Gookmoot runs it.


----------



## Gumps (Nov 3, 2022)

Australian here, no luck without VPN.  Could access on TOR, and now that I am in Amsterdam I can access on clearnet. Pissed off and disappointed  they blocked access.  This is like every dystopian future novel I have read, this is how it starts., the centralisation of the Internet which leads to control and silence of the people.  I got to be there at the start of the internet. Goddamn, I was sure I would be dead by the time this happened. So sad, Josh  you are the David against the Goliath and I am here for it.


----------



## TitusOvid (Nov 3, 2022)

Josh is like the closest thing to a real life Howard Roark valiantly and fearlessly refusing to conform and earning the wrath of commies but persisting nonetheless because his vision is paramount.


----------



## SillySherman (Nov 3, 2022)

French clearnet is down. Accessing the Farms through the Opera browser works fine as usual though.


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Nov 3, 2022)

Stabmaster Arson II said:


> As I'm sure has already been said many times, /pol/ is a honeypot that hands over user details and has fed backdoors. It's been well know for at least ten years. Started when moot basically got told by them he'd be prosecuted for all the cp on there if he didn't cooperate.


Fair enough. Anyone who'd fill out a captcha every time he wants to say "nigger" is probably too dangerous to be out of prison


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 3, 2022)

SillySherman said:


> French clearnet is down. Accessing the Farms through the Opera browser works fine as usual though.


Weird, I'm using a French VPN (a free one) and it works just fine.


----------



## ArgentinianGrandpa (Nov 4, 2022)

Any other south american having issues? I cant access KF using my home internet but have no issue using my cellphone company internet


----------



## Shiawase (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Nov 4, 2022)

Amerifat here. Obviously no access through regular channels, that goes without saying.

I'm gagging and lagging on Tor/Onion. Keep getting this weird message about Firefox(?) not connecting, though that might be my shitty Spectrum/Charter internet as much as anything else, dunno. Same deal loading Tor through Brave. Redoing the path thingy doesn't seem to do anything.


Currently using the Proton VPN free plan which limits you to the USA, Japan and the Netherlands. You need to pay for access to other nations. Netherlands works fine, in fact the site seems to run faster than without a VPN, dunno how that is possible.  Japan doesn't seem to work, oddly.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 4, 2022)

Same issue here only on top of that half the time the robot page won't work:


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Nov 4, 2022)

Troons will never stop, they're genuinely autistic. Autists don't change direction unless physically forced to, they're basically robots. Be prepared.


----------



## OnASpree (Nov 4, 2022)

I just clicked my kiwifarms bookmark out of habit.... and it worked this time. Tracing from my small east-coast isp to *the tier one which is not to be named* over the water.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 4, 2022)

lel we're back baby 

Josh: 134
Troons: 0


----------



## Big Tiddy Goth GF (Nov 4, 2022)

WERE SO FUCKING BACK


----------



## Sped Smoker (Nov 4, 2022)

Jersh is a goodboi!  The troon squad can go fuck off…


----------



## Windows Error 98 (Nov 4, 2022)

I love all you retards so much


----------



## Nogbertstein (Nov 4, 2022)

Still having to pretend im d*tch here in Texas.

sad-cowboy.png


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Nov 4, 2022)

Nogbertstein said:


> Still having to pretend im d*tch here in Texas.
> 
> sad-cowboy.png


Clear your cache, and maybe restart your computer. I'm in Texas too, but I can access the site now.


----------



## ZazietheBeast (Nov 4, 2022)

Even if the official history books refuse to remember you Josh, know that you will be remembered not unlike Marvin Heemeyer and his killdozer. 

You are unironically are a pioneer in these blighted times. Except instead of scaling Mt. Everest, its dealing with a bunch of government enabled whiny crybullies that have plagued the internet since 2010.


----------



## Cold Root Beer (Nov 4, 2022)

WE'RE BACK BABY! PRAISE NULL, FUCK TROONS!


----------



## raspberry mocha (Nov 4, 2022)

Amerikkka is back, yo


----------



## Zaxamus (Nov 4, 2022)

Fuck you, Elliot Ching Chong No Dong Fag-Jones!

YWNBAW


----------



## ZazietheBeast (Nov 4, 2022)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> Troons will never stop, they're genuinely autistic. Autists don't change direction unless physically forced to, they're basically robots. Be prepared.


Unironically, the only way for this to stop (that doesn't involve minecraft) is to legit take their playbook of "march to the institutions" and apply it. Takes about 15-20 years but if it works, you'll be seeing an internet once more making fun of troons, people being able to take jokes again and the SJW fad put down like the rabid dog that it is. Its not going to be easy, but its worth it in the end. Because right now, there are several institutions that churn out these damaged people like a deranged printing press. 

On that note, invest in personal safety for you and your family.


----------



## Nogbertstein (Nov 4, 2022)

BONE_Buddy said:


> Clear your cache, and maybe restart your computer. I'm in Texas too, but I can access the site now.


Didn't work, im on att mobile though,  might have something to do with it


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 4, 2022)

This has not been a good week for certain troons. Musk is dismantling Twitter AND somehow getting the site blocked in an entire country (because naturally the troons had to be involved with it) getting undone almost just as quickly.

Long live the farms.


----------



## 777Flux (Nov 4, 2022)

Boss Hawg said:


>







WHY MR JOSHUA 
WHY DO YOU PERSIST

Because I chose to (laugh at trannies on the internet)


----------



## Naes (Nov 4, 2022)

I posted this once already, but just to let people know that not ALL the US is blocked.  yes, I am using a VPN,  Japan didn't work, Netherlands works,  BUT, I disconnected it for a few minutes and tried my local internet comp again,  got through with no problem,  I'm in the South.


----------



## Windows Error 98 (Nov 4, 2022)

Naes said:


> I posted this once already, but just to let people know that not ALL the US is blocked.  yes, I am using a VPN,  Japan didn't work, Netherlands works,  BUT, I disconnected it for a few minutes and tried my local internet comp again,  got through with no problem,  I'm in the South.


Doesn’t seem to matter anymore. Null said it was resolved amicably with [unnamed company], just might take a minute to roll out.


----------



## Naes (Nov 4, 2022)

Windows Error 98 said:


> Doesn’t seem to matter anymore. Null said it was resolved amicably with [unnamed company], just might take a minute to roll out.


Thank you!  I didn't know and was worried he would be fighting that issue for a bit longer.


----------



## Titty Figurine (Nov 4, 2022)

Since there were three people on God's green earth two of them have been talking shit about the other. It's just human nature. It's wild that the right to laugh at people and not like actual political revolution of some kind seems to be the hill of freeze peach the Internet has chosen, but I'm glad Null is standing on it in front of us.


----------



## Unique User Name (Nov 4, 2022)

I love this 





777Flux said:


> WHY MR JOSHUA
> WHY DO YOU PERSIST
> 
> Because I chose to (laugh at trannies on the internet)



'Member when they were counter culture and made movies like this to show how cool they were? .36667 seconds after being given access to the levers of power they go and break the fucking Internet like a retarded baby orangutan ...

God it feels so good to post on the clear net again.


----------



## Phishoto (Nov 4, 2022)

Everyone needs KF 


KopingMechanism said:


> Personally don't need KF but I am happy it is back.
> 
> Hopefully, assuming it remains online it means DingDong and John will fuck off forever.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Nov 4, 2022)

How long until the site goes down again? I'm guessing after this post.


----------



## Phishoto (Nov 4, 2022)

Imperial Citizen said:


> Eat shit troons! We are back on the clearnet!


----------



## JAKL II (Nov 4, 2022)

> What have you done during downtime?



Skyrim. Specifically the Lost Legacy modlist for Wabbajack.


----------



## Stalphos Johnson (Nov 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Enjoy it while we can


----------



## Wormy (Nov 4, 2022)

Looped back around in my sanity, reprioritized many things, and overall learned To Stop Worrying and Love The Bomb. 

Also Faith 3 and Infernax.


----------



## Diapershit (Nov 5, 2022)

Liz gong jones is mad and a nigger


----------



## yydszmiteg2 (Nov 5, 2022)

777Flux said:


> WHY MR JOSHUA
> WHY DO YOU PERSIST
> 
> Because I chose to (laugh at trannies on the internet)


"You know how many times I've heard that? 'Rest in peace Jersh', 'There's no escape Null', 'Time to die Moon'. Every night over and over for years. Every damn night and yet... I'm still here."


----------



## Lady Round Buns (Nov 6, 2022)

Woooooooo Long Live the Farms and fuck you, troons! You will never be women, and we will never stop documenting your retard and pervert takes. Fuuuuuuck you!

I love you Kiwis! Love you, Null!

Wooooooooo!!


----------



## jertzog (Nov 6, 2022)

Thanks Lucas for helping further decentralization and breaking the cloudflare monopoly on anti-ddos.
Thanks troons for not asking, "Is it really worth it to break the cloudflare monopoly on anti-ddos?"


----------



## Not a bee (Nov 6, 2022)

I've been shitposting on /b/ and got sad when it didn't give the same feeling as it used to.


----------



## Becky McDonald (Nov 7, 2022)

It's crazy to think that if a bunch of troons hadn't been at our throats for the past couple of months, we wouldn't have any of the robust infrastructure that we do now. Other than Thwomp Dong-Gone preparing a final assault, this website is as physically impenetrable as you can possibly get. Decentralised hosting, improved hardware, patched vulnerabilities after the colossal fuckup that trying to scrape all our details wrought.

GET. FUCKED. TROONS.


----------



## ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday (Nov 7, 2022)

I'm so fucking glad that the Farms is back, I missed you all my fellow ClearNet Fags


----------



## Tealeaf (Nov 7, 2022)

I was phoneposting for a few days as Vodafone cell internet had routes to the Farms but the local wifi didn’t.


----------



## WULULULULU (Nov 7, 2022)

Reporting from South East Asia. Complete Global Saturation is complete dear feeder.


----------



## Moon Pigeon (Nov 7, 2022)

Glad to be here on this completely legal website.
Glad to know that the Farms will only again be killed if Internet Freedom as a concept is killed. God bless you, Jersh, you magnificent bastard.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 7, 2022)

https://youtu.be/UPw-3e_pzqU


----------



## SpotOnTheWall (Nov 7, 2022)

Haltdos finally quit blocking me everytime I try to access KF on the clearnet 
Missed you wonderful bastards


----------



## draggs (Nov 7, 2022)

So faggots made nool literally do an end run around the most basic levels of internet infrastructure 

And he pulled it off

Good doggo but still


----------



## Becky McDonald (Nov 7, 2022)

Keffals and Dog-Bone were like cancer and TB hitting this place is one fell swoop, leaving it bedridden except for minor bouts of consciousness.
Congratulations, all you managed to do was make KF's immune system 1000x stronger than it was before.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 13, 2022)

The entire ordeal would make for a good shounen manga.


----------

